# Please Help!! Been silly and Tested to early!



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

I would be grateful for any advice. I know I have tested far to early  

I had my final HCG injection on the 19th Jan and had a 3 day transfer last Saturday so my embies are 11 days old today. 

Any way I was feeling so low today and thought ah am going to test used a First response and I have a very faint 2nd line, is this because the HCG will still be in my system?

Thank you in advance!!  
Claire xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi
They say that the HCG can last anything up to 14 days in your body, so try and keep away from those pee sticks for the next couple of days , but if you can't and the line gets stronger then you could well be looking at a pregnancy 

Keeping everything crossed for you 

love Jo
x x x


----------



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Jo

Thank you for the reply, I so promised myself I wouldn't test early but felt so low today.

Congratulations, I see from your footer your SIL is pregnant with your baby you must be so excited!!  

Luv Claire xx


----------



## jaimex (Sep 7, 2008)

hi Claire am the at the same stage as you i want to test but dh wont let me i did a ovulation wee stick a few days ago that said neg but think i was way too early. I reckon it means your pregnant well done hun . Also hope u dont mind me asking but how many cells and what grade where your embies congratulations xxx


----------



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Jaime, thanx for your reply I am so frightened its still the hcg from my final injection as the line is so faint, today is 13 days since I had it. I was sneeky and didn't tell DH until I had done the test. No I don't mind you askin at all, they were grade 3 a 5 and 4 cell, which isn't great at all. How about you? What is you official test day? xxx


----------



## jaimex (Sep 7, 2008)

Wednesday but i dont think it has worked i pray it has but we will see. I had 2 grade 2 8 cells put back. I dont think the grades matter i think if its your time its your time, i believe in fate. I did another ovulation test today it said negative but am a div for using them cos they are really not a good indication still cryed my eyes out. well i dunno all this fertility tx does my head in . It messes with every emotion in the end i hope its worth it. Really hope yours is a true BFP keep me posted xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

I will be   for both of us!! I so hope we both get the result we so long for. Can't believe you have a test date for Wednesday, my clinic makes you wait ages so I really shouldn't be testing till 10th. Yeah keep me posted as well, I will be thinking about you    xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jaimex (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks hun i ll be   for us too xxx


----------



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

Well it was all looking very good. Since testing on Sunday I have tested every day and the line was slowly but surely getting stronger.

However yesterday the test looked a bit faint and today its even fainter, thinking this might be a chemical pregnancy. 

Can anyone advise me please? My clinic doesn't do blood tests! I am 16dp3dt.

Jamiex - I am thinking about you hun! Hope you got your BFP! 

Claire xx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

if you have a line its a bfp lovey   youre 16dp3dt   at our clinic they test 11dp3dt  maybe give your docs a ring and say you need a blood test done to see what your levels are that youre worried as your tests are slightly getting fainter.if they are getting fainter ,are you drinking alot before handthis can make a difference and try and hold out for at least 4/5hrs inbetween doing a hpt without drinking very much.


----------



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

Wishing4miracle thank you very much for your advice, I think I will go call the doctors now. I am testing first thing in the morning so not sure why it is happening. As soon as I saw it this morning my first thought was chemical preg. My clinic makes you wait ages my OTD isn't till Tuesday 10th.

Can't stop worrying that my embies are leaving me  

Thanks again xx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

oh   keep positive lovey    


are you using dif type of tests each time??this is another thing that makes a diiference


----------



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank you so much!!!  

Its first response that I am using, I have done a couple of tesco ones but a line doesn't appear until a hour later.

Doctor wants to see me Monday, just hope the line gets stronger again before then.

P.s. your boys are adorable xx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

i found first response the better hpt.try and stick to the same one as the dyes in the tests arnt the same amount to show iykwim.i thought fr were good,cb rubbish and some of the own brands i had to be quite afew wks on to get a proper line.superdrug do early tests now aswell,theyre 4 day early ones.i think you can buy 4 for 7.99 at the min  .stick to fr if i were you.hope the lines get darker


----------



## jaimex (Sep 7, 2008)

Claire Hun i know how worrying it is i really hope everything is ok. Have you tried the new clear blue digital as it just reads pregnant. Rather than a blue cross then that might stop you seeing how dark the lines are. Also i just read a clearblue plus box it says a + is a +. Stop testing now Hun wait a couple of days or get a blood test. I have been addictive to the wee sticks, all they do is worry you. 

             

Keep up dated hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

have you done anymore hpts


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

lots of luck at your docs today


----------



## koolkap (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi all,
B4 testing , my periods started so BFN. Life is difficult. My mom is in hospital , hubby's job is messed up we cant afford IVF.
Thinking of Egg share with London Women Clinic. I really like Dr Gorgy but we cant afford treatment at his clinic so will have to change clinic for egg share or else we need to wait for two months..
I cant handle IUI mentally, i was really depressed so we have decided to move to IVF..

All the best to all u girls who are doing test ..!

Lots of love n luck.
Koolkap


----------



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank you wishingforamiracle, unfortuentely I started bleeding on Friday night! I am still going to the doctors as this is the 2nd time I have tested early had a positive and it hasn't stuck around   I am going to as for 5mg of folic acid as I have heard this could help! Trying to stay positive as I have my NHS treatment in May!! So at least I can look forward.

Thanks again for your support!!  

Jamiex - I have my fingers crossed for you!!!  

xx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

sorry to hear youve started to bleed    i know this is prob not what you want to hear but have you done another hptsome ladies can bleed even when theyre still pg


----------



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi - yeah I did a test yesterday morning (one that the hospital gave me) and it came up negative, which wasn't a surprise! I left it on top of the bin and just noticed today that a faint line has appeared. Not sure why, or when it appeared   
Might test tomorrow morning just incase.

But looking forward I have my review next Tuesday and next treatment May, looking forward to that.

Thank you for your support   xx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

just wanted to give you



lovey   so sorry it turned out this way  well may is a good month if you have tx then,me and dh got together 22nd may and married on that date too


----------

